# Wie macht man so einen Verlauf ?



## abc (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

wie bekommt man so einen Verlauf hin wie bei den Bildern im Anhang.

Sieht leichter aus als es ist.
Wollte es mit Schatten/Schein nach innen oder Radial-Verlauf probieren was auch in die Richtung geht aber irgendwie wie kommt der Effekt nicht so rüber wie auf den Bildern.


----------



## monxter (27. Februar 2005)

Ich hätte ne Idee...

Zwei Ebenen.

1. Die Untere färbst du mir dem Füllwerkzeug mit der dunklen Farbe.

2. Auf der oberen Ebene fummelst du mit dem Polynomwerkzeug eine Fläche, die du mit Weiß einfärbst. Anschließend wendest du den Gaußschen Weichzeichner an mit einem geeignet hohem Wert an. Setzt dann noch die Deckkraft etwas niedriger.

Fertig!

Schreib mal, ob's klappt, oder ob du so was gemeint hast.


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Februar 2005)

Das ist wohl auch nicht mit den Verlaufstools gemacht worden - zumindest nicht ohne weitere Arbeitsschritte. Du kannst ja mal das *Nachbelichter*-Tool ausprobieren. Stell den Pinsel auf 3-7 % Deckkraft / Wähle Bereich *Mitteltöne* bzw. *Tiefen* und male mit dem Pinsel (weich, groß) an den Rändern.

Beispiel:


----------



## Alexander Groß (27. Februar 2005)

Vielleicht sind es ja mehrere Verläufe nacheinander angewendet (hab ich auch schon gemacht).

Alex


----------



## versuch13 (27. Februar 2005)

Das ist einfach ein radialer Verlauf.


----------



## devilrga (28. Februar 2005)

versuch13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist einfach ein radialer Verlauf.


Nicht ganz, erzeuge einen radialen Verlauf. Diesen musst du dann mit Strg+T transformieren (lang ziehen).

mfg


----------



## liquidbeats (28. Februar 2005)

könnte aber auch ebensogut mit einem  Schwachen lichtfilter erzeug worden sein.
bezweifel ich zwar, jedoch sind da auch Ähnliche bis teilweise gleiche ergebnisse zu erreichen wenn man ein wenig mit den einstellungen rumspielt.


----------



## chrisbergr (28. Februar 2005)

Sagt mal... In letzter Zeit verschwinden immer öfter irgendwelche Postings von mir.. 

Also nochmal: Mit einem Schein nach innen kann man solch einen Effekt erzeugen, indem man den Ebenenmodus auf normal stellt, farbe Schwarz wäht und Deckkraft runter schraubt.
Oder Man macht dies mit Abgeflachte Kante, indem man bei beidem, hell und dunkel die Farbe auf schwarz macht, den Modus auf Normal und die Dackkraft runter..

Gruß


----------



## abc (28. Februar 2005)

danke erstmal für die vielen antworten.

ich habe es mal so versucht wie es monxter glaube ich meinte.

- Zuerst die Fläche mit der dunklen Farbe füllen
- dann die Form erstellen vom Verlauf
- darauf den Gaußscher Weichzeichner
- danach noch mit dem Nachbelichter und Abwedler die linke Seite nachbessern

ich denke wenn man das sauber macht, kann das eine Lösung sein .


----------



## Boromir (28. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

sorry, ich hab wohl das Thema verfehlt.
Musste auf meinem TFT erst die Helligkeit runterregeln, danach hab ich
erst gesehen worum es geht.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. Februar 2005)

Ohne Verläufe müsste das auch recht einfach mit den Beleuchtungseffekten funktionieren


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Februar 2005)

Letztenendes helfen nur Erfahrungswerte - also ausprobieren. Lösungen und Wege gibt es für jedes Problem bei Photoshop viele (wie wir an den Postings sehen können).


----------

